# WTB (US) AM4 CPU/APU (found close)



## damric

I need something to run my folding machine, and at a competitive price.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## The Pook

probably not going to beat $38 unless someone is feeling generous


----------



## damric

The Pook said:


> probably not going to beat $38 unless someone is feeling generous


I should have mentioned I'm staying away from ebay for processors, cards, mobos, ram, ect. Too many duds in the last year for me. I still buy non-electronic parts there though.


----------



## mattliston

The Pook said:


> probably not going to beat $38 unless someone is feeling generous


Ahh, leftover piledriver/jaguar/whateverAMDwantstocallit parts.

That thing would barely run windows 10 lol


----------



## MNMadman

I will be selling a 2700X soon. I already have the replacement system built and working, but I haven't separated the old custom liquid cooling loop yet. The CPU will include the retail packaging, including the stock AMD cooler. Not sure on pricing yet.


----------



## damric

Found one.


----------



## The Pook

how much for a friendly conversation


----------



## damric

Is it like pizza? Can I have the works?


----------



## The Pook

it got deleted, now I look like a loony


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

The Pook said:


> it got deleted, now I look like a loony


If it makes you feel any better, it made me laugh a lot more in this context than when I saw the now deleted post!


----------

